# New Resin Caster's Body Poll - 2013 Edition



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

OK, I'll do ONE more. The rules are simple, and are as follows;
1 - Name the Year
2 - Name the Make (Chevy, Olds, Ferarri, BMW, etc.)
3 - Name the Model (Impala, Corvette, GT250, Falcon, etc.)
4 - When asking for race cars, be specific (EDM Mods, Super Mods, Late Models, FI, Indy, a specific drivers car or time period is helpful, etc)
5 - Always be specific, example; "50's fat fenders cars" nets a big zero, NAME ONE
6 - Specify the chassis it should be made for, t-jet, AFX, Tyco, etc.

Each new car will be added to the list with one vote. Each time it is mentioned again, I will add one vote. You are allowed one post per day. I will keep a running list/total here in this post. I will also try to update the list daily if need be. You can list as many cars as you want in each post. I will start it off with a few cars that I would like to see made in resin.

PLEASE! NO PHOTO'S!! NO Critique's. Just a list of cars you would like to see produced in resin. PLEASE!

1955 Nomad for t-jet - 1
1957 Nomad for t-jet - 1
1956 Chevy for t-jet - 1
1948 Tucker Torpedo for t-jet - 1
Lamborghini Countach for t-jet - 1
1960 Mack Tow Truck for t-jet - 1
1953 Kenworth Bull Nose Tow Truck for t-jet - 1


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Resin bodies*

1969 Dodge 440 Six pack super bee
1964 ford thunder bolt
1966 buick skylark gs
1968 dodge dart super stock
1964 chevelle ss
1970 dodge 340demon
1966 chevy nova


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

dtomol.AW allready produced a '67 Nova!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've got the Tucker ready for silicon, just need to get time to pour! It's T-jet scale. Hopefully soon.:freak:

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

'55 or '56 Ford Fairlane Sedan or Station wagon for T-Jet
'55, '56 or '57 Chevy Nomad for T-Jet
1969 Dodge 440 Six pack super bee for T-jet
1964 ford thunder bolt for T-jet
1968, '69, '70 or '71 dodge dart for T-jet
1964 chevelle ss for t-jet
1970 dodge 340 demon for t-jet
1970 Plymouth Duster 340 for t-jet


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Forgot to post my wants:

T-jet

65 dodge coronet altered wheelbase
70 vega coupe
52 Chevy fleet line
52 studebaker starliner
71 ford maverick grabber

1/64 magnatraction/tomy fax

73 Chevy Monte Carlo
76 dodge aspen rt
Mid 70s nova/Apollo/omega/Ventura sportsman style racer

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, here's my resin list. I know too many of these will be really hard to find masters for, but here goes... All for T Jet

mid to late 60s Dodge A-100 van

mid 60's Ford Econoline van

mid 70's Ford, Dodge and Chevy van. (the trident HO scale version is okay wheelbase wise, but way too narrow).

72 Plymouth Duster

72 Dodge Demon

70-72 Pontiac Gran Prix

71 Pontiac Trans Am

67 Ford Galaxie 500

Any wreckers, fire trucks, flat beds, truck cabs, etc. A generic wrecker body with a boom, and pick up cabs.. ie: AFX GMC/Chevy, TCR Dodge, and a Ford from somewhere pick up cab and close off the back of the cab so we have a way off attaching it to the wrecker body. Being able to mix and match wrecker bodies with cabs gives a little variety. You don't have to get fancy with the mounting points, but a couple index holes to get everything lined up would be nice...

Any wagons and panels that fit a T Jet wheelbase will be welcome too!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

OOPSSY!!! :freak:
Bubba 123


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Resin caster Body Poll*

1964 Mercury Comet
1971 Mercury Comet
1971 Pontiac Ventura
1965 Olds 442
1964 olds 442
1964 Buick Skylark GS
1965 Dodge dart
1965 Plymouth Valiant
1958 Chevy Impla
1956 Ford Fairlane
1954 Corvette
1955 Corvette
1932 ford


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

dtomol said:


> 1969 Dodge 440 Six pack super bee
> 1964 ford thunder bolt
> 1966 buick skylark gs
> 1968 dodge dart super stock
> ...


Good list, but I want to see them for AFX snap in chassis.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

dtomol said:


> 1964 Mercury Comet
> 1971 Mercury Comet
> 1971 Pontiac Ventura
> 1965 Olds 442
> ...


Another list I like, but again I want them for AFX snap in chassis.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

All of these for AFX snap on chassis

MG Midget and similar small sports cars of the area
65 Pontiac GTO (and Tempest)
65 to 67 Buick Skylark
62 to 67 Chevy Nova
57 Pontiac
59 Caddy
39 Chrysler
Edsel
Most any of the 30s and 40s Chrysler, Packard, Studebaker, etc.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- add one more to my list...
1970 Dodge Superbee/Coronet- for a T-Jet
(FYI- I probably like this very distinctive '70 Superbee, over the previous years, which look alot like Plymouths....and the later '71 Superbee looked like the Charger it really was.)


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*All T-jets*

70 Cougar eliminator, 70 torino, 70 Mercury Cyclone, 70 King Bee, 70 Dodge Demon, 68 Cuda notchback, 66 Chevelle SS, 7o Ranchero, 70 Pontiac Trans Am


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Resin caster Body Poll*

All my previous post were for T-jet bodies I left that out by mistake

Tjets bodies

The 1950 era of packards would be very cool.
1969 Rambler Scrambler 
1970 Rebel Machine 
1969 Plymouth 440 Six Pack Road Runner
1968 Hemi Barracuda
1971 Dodge Charger/Super Bee
1967 Ford Mustang GT
1968 Ford Mustang Cobra jet
1966 Shelby Mustang GT350
1964 Ford Falcon 
1965 Ford Falcon


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

hartracerman said:


> 70 Cougar eliminator, 70 torino, 70 Mercury Cyclone, 70 King Bee, 70 Dodge Demon, 68 Cuda notchback, 66 Chevelle SS, 7o Ranchero, 70 Pontiac Trans Am


Many of these can be found at MEV http://www.tjets.com/
hojoe


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

hartracerman said:


> 70 Cougar eliminator, 70 torino, 70 Mercury Cyclone, 70 King Bee, 70 Dodge Demon, 68 Cuda notchback, 66 Chevelle SS, 7o Ranchero, 70 Pontiac Trans Am





hojoe said:


> Many of these can be found at MEV http://www.tjets.com/
> hojoe


Jim's Custom Rod Shop also has a very good selection of resin cast cars. 
http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/

Also EBAY seller demerutisclaus has several resin bodies for sale. He currently has several of his castings on EBAY including a 68 Chevy El Camino body that fits AFX Mega G LWB 1.7 Chassis. 

Here are several more bodies demerutisclaus currently has listed:
69 Mercury Cougar Eliminator Resin Body fits AFX Mega G LWB 1.7 Chassis
64 Ford Galaxie Resin Body fits Tyco 440x2 Wide Pan Chassis
Opel EcoSpeedster Resin Body fits AFX Mega G LWB Chassis without clip.
67 Ford Mustang GT Resin Body fits AFX Mega G LWB 1.7 Chassis.
Corvette Gran Sport Slot Car Body fits AFX MT / Mega G / TOMY/ AW/ SG+ Chassis.
71 Dodge Challenger Resin Body fits AFX SG+ Slimline F1 Chassis.
66 Ford Fairlane Resin Body fits AFX Mega G LWB 1.7 Chassis.
67 Dodge Dart GTS Street Sport Resin Body for AFX Mega G LWB Chassis.
2012 Chevy Camaro Resin Body fits Tyco 440 Wide Pan Chassis.
Ferrari 575 GTC Resin Body fits AFX Magnatraction / TOMY SG etc Chassis.
Marcos LM 600 Slot Car Body fits AFX MT / TOMY/ AW/ JL/ SG+ Chassis.
Datsun 240Z Resin Body fits Lifelike Rokar Amrac Chassis. Hyper Race Body.
Rally Truck Resin Body fits Life Like, AMRAC, ROKAR Chassis.
Ferrari 612 Can AM Resin Body Kit for AFX MT, JL, AW, G+, Mega G Chassis.
Mustang Shelby GT 500 Resin Body for AFX MT, JL, AW, G+, Mega G Chassis.
Volkswagon W12 Resin Body Kit for Tyco 440 x2 Wide Pan Chassis.
Aston Martin ONE 77 Slot Car Body fits AFX SG+ Slimline Chassis.
Porsche 917 Resin Body fits AFX Magnatraction / TOMY SG etc Chassis.
Porsche 510K Can AM Resin Body Kit for AFX MT, JL, AW, G+, Mega G Chassis.
Lamborghini Aventador Slot Car Body fits AFXMega G Slimline LWB Chassis.
Porsche 908 Resin Body fits AFX MT / TOMY SG Mega G etc Chassis.
69 Chevy Chevelle SS Resin Body Kit for AFX SG+ Slimline LWB Chassis.
76 Ford Gran Torino Resin Body Kit for Tyco 440x2 Narrow Chassis.

Now that is at least a few hundred dollars I could easily spend.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*New resin caster poll*

T-jet Bodies

1950 Chevrolet
1950 Cadie
1950 Pontiac
1953 Ford
1965 GTO
1970 Buick Wildcat
1969 sunbeam tiger
1970 grifith
1970 Ford torino


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

partspig said:


> I will keep a running list/total here in this post. I will also try to update the list daily if need be.


Where??????????????????????????????????


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*body*

68/69 cyclone for tjets


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

1973 javelin without T tops and with sidepipes


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats a 66'


philo426 said:


> dtomol.AW allready produced a '67 Nova!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vansmack2 said:


> All of these for AFX snap on chassis
> 
> MG Midget and similar small sports cars of the area
> 65 Pontiac GTO (and Tempest)
> ...


ok, cancel My post (sry:freak
and ADD My vote 2 THIS post :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

TJET bodies

1965 Plymouth Belvideer
1965 Plymouth Belvideer altered wheel base drag car
1949 Plymouth business coup (ramchargers hight & mighty)
1967 Dodge cornet R/T
1933 Willys Gasser
1933 Willys Gasser pickup
1940 Willys Gasser pickup 
1956 Chevy
1966 Buick rivera
1956 Mercury
2013 ford Mustang GT
2013 Dodge Charger
1966 Chevy Impala
1966 Ford galaxie 500
1966 GTO
1965 ford falcon altered wheel base drag car
1965 Ford fairlane
1965 Ford Galaxie 500
1950 Austin gasser drag car
1950 Anglia 
1970 AMC hornet SC360


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

70-72 Monte Carlo
81-82 Pontiac Lemans (like the one Bobby Allison dominated the Daytona 500 and Cale Yarborough won in.)

Mater
Sally
Sarge
Luigi
Ramone
Rod Torque 
Finn McMissile
Chick Hicks
Snot Rod
Sheriff
Flo

Make them for AFX chassis or Tyco 440


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tyco 72 Plymouth Road Runner stock car
Tyco 73 Chevelle stock car
Aurora Gplus Formula 3000 March body
Aurora Gplus Tyrrell P34 six wheel ELF body
Aurora Gplus Lotus 79
Tyco Marlboro Motta F1
Tyco US1 cab over


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Tyco 72 Plymouth Road Runner stock car
> Tyco 73 Chevelle stock car
> Aurora Gplus Formula 3000 March body
> Aurora Gplus Tyrrell P34 six wheel ELF body
> ...


I would love to see the 6 wheel Elf body reinforced, and also adapter so that Tomy SG+, or Mega-G bodies would fit.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Coach's "Beer Goggle Elf"*



vansmack2 said:


> I would love to see the 6 wheel Elf body reinforced*****


Been there, done that... The original styrene prototype used to live in Texas. Where about's currently unknown. I built around Xmas 2008 if memory serves.

Design features included a full skirt between all the front axles incorporated into the side pods. An insert was sculpted and bonded into the thin frontal area to armor it. Longitudinal gussets were bonded under the delicate connective tissue between the engine bay and rear spoiler. The rear spoiler supports were boxed shut to prevent shear. The entire underside recieved a coat of medium solids goop and the internal body cleats were shaved to relieve shrinkage and the typical body removal difficulties. 

To see it you'd never know. Pix are on a clay tablet somewheres. I'll post them when I find the .


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Would this be in (MIA) Coach's collection? He had a few nice ones last time I talked to him.

Would a resin cast of the ELF be stronger than the original?


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

Elcaminobill said:


> 70-72 Monte Carlo
> 81-82 Pontiac Lemans (like the one Bobby Allison dominated the Daytona 500 and Cale Yarborough won in.)
> 
> Mater
> ...


I found good candidates for casting Mater and Sally at a show over the weekend. Would be a good size for HO slot cars ( Matches AFX wheel base). I already have candidates for Ramone and Luigi, possible the Sheriff.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*New Resin Caster Poll 2013 edition*

For Tjet chassis

1963 Pontiac Tempest drag car
1963 pontiac tempest
1964 -1970 GTO
1950 henry jay
1970 Dodge Demon
1965 ford race car hauler
1965 chevy race car hauler
1965 dodge race car hauler


----------

